# Spinning: studio



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

I really need a spinning/fiber arts studio!! I have all the needed equipment but no place to set it up and have it conveniently located. I have most of my fiber and one of my four wheels in the living room. My other wheels live upstairs in two different bedrooms. Some fiber is upstairs in a closet and more in a spare bedroom. It's so hard to get everything together to make batts or just simply spin. Anyone here have a studio that is set up and working for you?


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I would love a designated area/room for spinning. I spin in my living room but keep the wheel in my dining room out of the way of pets so I carry it back and forth. My roving is sorta scattered....LR behind the chair, BR in a bag. Oh, fleece on my enclosed front porch and my tools. I don't even know what I would do if I had large carder or another wheel but I can tell you that I intend to someday find out. Lol

Added: once I bring the wheel into the LR, my main bag with roving is behind the chair I sit in so it really works ok for me.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

When my step son moved out, we converted his bedroom into a craft room. I have two large tables, one for my sewing machines and one for the carder etc. My local LYS closed down so she gave me three sets of shelves, ideal storage for my yarns and fibre . My e spinner and other wheel are stored there and when I want to spin I'll move one of them to wherever I want to spin. It really is great having a dedicated room without having bits and bobs all over the house


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I just set up my craft room it is small but every thing I have is there. It is in my attack. I share it with storage but a camo curtain hides it all. I have my sewing desk my wheel and all my card making stuff with a desk for that. My loom is there to. I bought shelving at Christmas tree shop and have a dresser draws. I just need a folding table for cutting. Dh helped alot he is making me lots of what I need for my BD. Just keep giving a list and adding to it. Do you have a spare room. Half for you maybe a extra bed good storage underneath. Now my family will never see me. I have my tablet and a stereo. Perfect for me.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Oh my stuff is spread all over the house too, mostly designated to the upstairs spare bedroom, but I want a room downstairs, just for spinning!!


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

My wheel is set up in a corner in the living room. I usually only have the fiber I'm currently spinning there. I knit wherever I happen to be, usually in my recliner watching tv. Since my loom is a 20" rigid heddle, I can weave most anywhere, but usually where I can watch tv (though I don't usually watch much as most of what is on is drivel). My stash is all over. Most of it is in bins under a table. Some is in decorative pillows on the sofa. The rest is wherever...


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

I have a studio, but I miss hubby. So I bring in whatever wheel I'm using and work in the livingroom.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Here in the Midwest we have those lovely things called basements. The entire basement save the furnace and a bit of space for hubby's workbench is my studio. This house has an egress window so have some natural light. I have it divided up into areas...sewing/ quilting, books, tv, beading cabinets, fabric boxes, fiber cabinets, looms/wheels, carding machine/wool picker, paper crafts, computer, baskets/boxes of yarn and fiber, and so on. Even have a 6foot square piece of felt on one wall for a design wall. Don't know what I would do without a basement!
Apparently that isn't enough as projects seem to migrate up stairs//


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I use to until I had to move to a one bedroom apartment. Now it is hard to locate.


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

Longtimer said:


> Here in the Midwest we have those lovely things called basements. The entire basement save the furnace and a bit of space for hubby's workbench is my studio. This house has an egress window so have some natural light. I have it divided up into areas...sewing/ quilting, books, tv, beading cabinets, fabric boxes, fiber cabinets, looms/wheels, carding machine/wool picker, paper crafts, computer, baskets/boxes of yarn and fiber, and so on. Even have a 6foot square piece of felt on one wall for a design wall. Don't know what I would do without a basement!
> Apparently that isn't enough as projects seem to migrate up stairs//


We have a basement but it's dirt and damp, we have a 200+ year old farm house. I don't even do laundry down there, it's really creepy and cold.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

This is mine - has electric, a heater and floor fan - would probably fit in most back yards - I finished the inside with wall insulation covered by old sheets. very quiet. Did not do ceiling but it heats well with a plug-in radiator. I have an old oak kitchen table (sewing machine), 3 sets of 4ea.shelving, wheel, rocking chair, large chest for wool, fleeces hand from ridge-line in pillow cases. My friend made a very elaborate one from "plans" that cost 4x as much but gives no more space or usability, really. May try to do inside shots as I am quite proud of it. One woman wanted to know why I put it so far from the house - duh - no phone!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

shepherd said:


> This is mine - has electric, a heater and floor fan - would probably fit in most back yards - I finished the inside with wall insulation covered by old sheets. very quiet. Did not do ceiling but it heats well with a plug-in radiator. I have an old oak kitchen table (sewing machine), 3 sets of 4ea.shelving, wheel, rocking chair, large chest for wool, fleeces hand from ridge-line in pillow cases. My friend made a very elaborate one from "plans" that cost 4x as much but gives no more space or usability, really. May try to do inside shots as I am quite proud of it. One woman wanted to know why I put it so far from the house - duh - no phone!


Wow.....very nice and it's all yours. Enjoy!


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

My wheels live in the foyer and I either spin there on a folding chair or bring them a few steps into the family room. My loom is next to my desk in the family room; extra reeds and shuttles are in the bookcase in the family room. My needles hooks, etc. are in the leather footstool/coffee table in the family room. My yarn is in the guest room walk in closet (and fills half of it). My spinning fiber is in the built ins by my bedroom fireplace. So, spread out but accessible.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

shepherd said:


> This is mine - has electric, a heater and floor fan - would probably fit in most back yards - I finished the inside with wall insulation covered by old sheets. very quiet. Did not do ceiling but it heats well with a plug-in radiator. I have an old oak kitchen table (sewing machine), 3 sets of 4ea.shelving, wheel, rocking chair, large chest for wool, fleeces hand from ridge-line in pillow cases. My friend made a very elaborate one from "plans" that cost 4x as much but gives no more space or usability, really. May try to do inside shots as I am quite proud of it. One woman wanted to know why I put it so far from the house - duh - no phone!


Absolutely Beautiful. Looking forward to seeing inside.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow I want one. Some one on FB was selling a 10 X 12 office for 2500. delivered with heat and electric I could not click fast enough. lol lol I would love to see the inside to.


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

shepherd said:


> This is mine - has electric, a heater and floor fan - would probably fit in most back yards - I finished the inside with wall insulation covered by old sheets. very quiet. Did not do ceiling but it heats well with a plug-in radiator. I have an old oak kitchen table (sewing machine), 3 sets of 4ea.shelving, wheel, rocking chair, large chest for wool, fleeces hand from ridge-line in pillow cases. My friend made a very elaborate one from "plans" that cost 4x as much but gives no more space or usability, really. May try to do inside shots as I am quite proud of it. One woman wanted to know why I put it so far from the house - duh - no phone!


That is perfect!!! I have an old cobblers shed on the property that is just used to store junk!! That would probably be the perfect size for what I need!! Never really thought about an outbuilding for my stuff. It's about the size of yours and has windows and a nice wide door. Hmmmmm.....now you have me thinking!!!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

shepherd said:


> This is mine - has electric, a heater and floor fan - would probably fit in most back yards - I finished the inside with wall insulation covered by old sheets. very quiet. Did not do ceiling but it heats well with a plug-in radiator. I have an old oak kitchen table (sewing machine), 3 sets of 4ea.shelving, wheel, rocking chair, large chest for wool, fleeces hand from ridge-line in pillow cases. My friend made a very elaborate one from "plans" that cost 4x as much but gives no more space or usability, really. May try to do inside shots as I am quite proud of it. One woman wanted to know why I put it so far from the house - duh - no phone!


Wow I wish!!!


----------

